# Anyone know the guy....



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

...who signed up to win $5000 worth of fishing gear at Scheels last Saturday and failed to SHOW UP for the drawing (must be present to win)?
It was Rick something. Called his name and he wasnt there...LOL! They waited 30 seconds and drew the eventual winners name. I hope old Rick was getting his groove on somewhere with a model...poor ba$tard. :beer:


----------

